# RR: 71. Borodin: String Quartet #2 in D



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Borodin Quartet	(1980)










2.	Borodin Quartet	(1962)










3.	Hollywood String Quartet	(1955)










4.	Lindsay String Quartet	(2002)










5.	Cleveland Quartet	(1988)










6.	Emerson String Quartet	(1984)










7.	Takács Quartet	(1995)










8.	St. Petersburg String Quartet	(2001)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Borodin Quartet	(1980)
2.	Borodin Quartet	(1962)
3.	Hollywood String Quartet	(1955)
4.	Lindsay String Quartet	(2002)
5.	Cleveland Quartet	(1988)
6.	Emerson String Quartet	(1984)
7.	Takács Quartet	(1995)
8.	St. Petersburg String Quartet	(2001)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

